# Wasps in Soffit......



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

I think they have lived there since i moved into my house three years ago.  The issue has only become blatently obvious now that i have installed a deck and walk right by the peak of my roof every time I step out the door. 

There must be lots of nests at the peak of my roof soffit but I cant see them to spray since they are behind the soffit. Short of calling in an exterminator is there anything anyone has done to rid their soffit of wasps? 

About three weeks ago we received our first "nice" day with temps in the 50's and the wasps came out in numbers...


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/cynoff-wp-p-157.html

You will have to climb up to the areas and use this powder in all cracks and holes of entry.In the web site link I posted they also sell powder applicators.The key ingredientis Cypermethrin which kills a lot of other insects.Good Luck


----------

